# 9mm for CCW



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a small 9mm backup weapon to carry as an alternative to my 3" .45 Kimber. Does anyone have any suggestions on a specific brand that is both reliable and easily concealable? Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

- Glock 26
- Walther P99 compact
- Kahr 9mm (not one I would pick due to some recent quality control issues)
- Keltec 9mm (I think the thing has way too much recoil - The Glock 26 or P99c is better, IMHO)
- S&W M&P 9mm will be out in another couple of months, supposedly.
- Taurus makes some 9mm compacts - not my cup of tee, but you will find many posts here by people who love them.
- H&K P2000 and P2000SK


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What about the SA XD9SC? Nice little gun, very reliable, and still pretty decently priced.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Knew I forgot something. I'm sure there are a few other small guns that fit the bill (I didn't mention the USPc, as its grip is kinda big to CCW - if ya can do that, may as well get a 4" gun then)

If I were to CCW that, however, I'd have to get the slide refinished. With all the stories of rust, I think I'd get it either hard chromed or covered in NP3. Might wanna send the whole thing in - not just the slide. Have heard of some people complaining even about the pins in the frame rusting.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Enjoy the hunt. I am about to wrap up my hunt for the perfect ccw. The folks on this forum (as well as others) have all been great.

My approach: Check the various gun manufacturers. 
Make lists.
Talk to gun dealers. 
Make lists.
Test fire what is available in your area. 
Make lists. 
Ask questions on the forums. 
Test fire some more. 
Decide, purchase, and then put it behind you.

I'm now at the Test fire some more stage.

Good luck.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If I were to CCW that, however, I'd have to get the slide refinished. With all the stories of rust, I think I'd get it either hard chromed or covered in NP3. Might wanna send the whole thing in - not just the slide. Have heard of some people complaining even about the pins in the frame rusting.


I carry my XD40 service for CCW and so far (knock on wood) no rust. Although I am pretty anal about wiping it down and cleaning it. I guess I am the opposite of Propeller Head.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> I carry my XD40 service for CCW and so far (knock on wood) no rust. Although I am pretty anal about wiping it down and cleaning it. I guess I am the opposite of Propeller Head.


You should not have any problems with your finish. Springfield supposedly took care of the finish problems some time ago, and will take care of your gun if you do have any problems. I have heard good things about their customer service.
I will be hard for me to tell if I am having any finish problems since I clean my carry pistols every week even if I don't shoot them, to keep out lint and keep a fresh coat of oil on it.
As to the CCW list I carry either a XD-sc, M&P service model, Polish p45, and once in a while a Taurus pt-111, all are 9mm. All of these have been flawless for me with all types of ammo. If you want a single stack 9mm I would look at the Kel-Tec. I don't own one......Yet.....but know several people who do and none of them have any complaints.
If you can, test fire anything you may be considering, and try it out in whatever manner you plan to carry.


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I found a low round count Ruger 89 DC 9mm for $250 and it's in great shape. I'm going to have to jump on it. Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is kinda large for carry dude!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

MJZZZ said:


> I found a low round count Ruger 89 DC 9mm for $250 and it's in great shape. I'm going to have to jump on it. Mike Z


I love my Ruger P89. But, it is heavy and big. That's why I'm looking for my second semiauto.

I guess the good news is, you can use this gun as an excuse to buy your next, like I did: "Oops, sorry honey, yeah its nice gun, but I can't conceal it. I guess my only option is to buy a new gun."

WM


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I love my Ruger P89. But, it is heavy and big. That's why I'm looking for my second semiauto.
> 
> I guess the good news is, you can use this gun as an excuse to buy your next, like I did: "Oops, sorry honey, yeah its nice gun, but I can't conceal it. I guess my only option is to buy a new gun."
> 
> WM


I don't gamble, I don't go to bars, I don't chase skirts, but I do shoot. When I told my wife I was going to buy another pistol all she said was "can I shoot it too" and I said "he!! yes". I fish, hunt, shoot and do house husband stuff. She encourages all my hobbies without question, as I do hers. I'm going to buy the 9mm, for her :smt008 and get myself something else. Thanks for the advice. Mike Z


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey MJZZZ,

I know this isn't what you are currently considering, but I think a really cool gun for CCW or backup is the S&W 586L ported 3" .357 mag. Perfect size for either backup or CCW. I'm thinking about picking one up for a CCW for my vehicles. Just a different thought.  

Tom


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That is kinda large for carry dude!


My buddy brought the gun over last night, and yes it is big. Bigger than my Kimber, but for the price I'm sure I'll find a use for it. :smt068 :smt068 Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Enjoy the gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why not carry extra clips for the gun you have on you hip??


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

I have found that a CZ75 Semi-compact is just about the perfect sized CCW for me when I carry IWB. Big enough to carry 17 rounds and small enough that after 20 minutes I forget I'm carrying it. I got mine NIB for $360 + tax. You'll be hard pressed to find the level of accuracy and reliability that CZ offers for that price. The EAA Compact witness is a CZ clone for the same $$. My .02 worth.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

How about something in a .380?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, now-a-days, U can get a 9mm in about the same size most 380s come in.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I know I alluded to it above but we (myself included) seem to be so hooked on fancy autos that we overlook the usefulness of small revolvers for CC. Most of them are still smaller than most small autos and with, say, .357's they can pack a wallop. I was thinking of using my Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail as a CCW for my truck and carry it in the console but I found it was too big, especially with the holster. So, I'm thinking of the (7 shot) 3" S&W 586L I mentioned earlier in this thread. Anyway, I think it's too easy to overlook wheel guns and think they're too outdated to be useful when in some instances they're almost the perfect answer. JMHO, YMMV.


----------

